# scrollsaw foot pedal



## mock (27 Jul 2018)

Can you recommend me a foot pedal for my record scrollsaw' also are they straight forward to connect up to the scrollsaw ? 
Alan


----------



## loftyhermes (28 Jul 2018)

You need one that's a non latching type, push on release off, deadmans I think they're called. I have a Draper one and it works OK, came with a saw I bought. If your saw has a NVR switch it will need to be bypassed for the pedal to work as the on/off switch.


----------



## donwatson (29 Jul 2018)

I have fitted a foot pedal to my Parkside scroll saw. There should be a description somewhere on this forum. I was lucky and got help from some members on here.

take care
Don W


----------



## mock (30 Jul 2018)

Do you mind me asking where you bought it from and would you recommend it to anyone me lol Alan


----------



## donwatson (1 Aug 2018)

Hi Alan,
I got my footswitch on EBay (https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from ... h&_sacat=0)
I have been using it since I received (August 2017) and have had no problems. The seller was ZHIPENG WANG ([email protected]) and it was £6..89 (inc P & P).
I got some help from the guys on this forum so if you have any problems let me know.

take care
Don W


----------



## mock (1 Aug 2018)

Thanks for that I am looking for the item on ebay but have not found the seller yet also I have sent a message to outlook so fingers crossed for me Alan


----------



## donwatson (1 Aug 2018)

Any one of those greenish/bluish 250 volt 15 amp will do. I see the price is now around the £8 odds mark.

take care
Don W


----------



## mock (1 Aug 2018)

I will order one in the morning now I know what one thank's Alan


----------



## donwatson (7 Aug 2018)

Hi Alan,
I have attached a pic. of some part I had sent to me.
It is quite simple if you have any electrical experience.
I have a selection of notes that I used and I could let ou have them if you wish.

take care
Don W


----------



## mock (7 Aug 2018)

yes please and thank's again Alan


----------



## donwatson (7 Aug 2018)

This is the first folder of bits that I have. I don't know how restrictive this forum is so I will attach what I have in 2 lots. There are probably duplicate posts.


----------



## donwatson (7 Aug 2018)

I new I would have a problem with attaching things here that is why I contacted you on my private email.
Hope this helps somewhat.

Don W


----------



## mock (7 Aug 2018)

Ill start from the foot peddle if you don't mind and send photo's when I come to the record scroll saw so I have attached some photo's of the foot peddle can you see them good enough to tell me what goes where ?? Alan ps ill send photo's of the switch on the saw later


----------



## donwatson (9 Aug 2018)

Hi Alan,
I will try and attach the next lot of information that I have.
I have tried to post some info. but I am confused by the way it is posting. As I said without your private email address it is pretty well useless

Don W
PS If you hover the mouse over the picture it will tell you what you are looking at.


----------



## mock (9 Aug 2018)

sorry I sent you a private message last week I thought it would show my email add .Anyway I have sent my email add to you again to see if it comes through Alan


----------



## donwatson (9 Aug 2018)

Thanks Alan,
I received your email address today. I will be in touch soon.

Don W


----------



## nadnerb (5 Oct 2018)

Hi All
firstly I am not an electrician but the way I have wired my foot pedal works a treat. I got an extension lead with 4 plug points, cut the lead in half and wired the foot pedal with feed in and feed out. This way I can plug in dust extractors (I use 2 ash vacs, one with the suction from the top of my blade and the other from the bottom) so when i press the pedal, the saw and the dust extractors start and stop together. I have used this method for about four years with no problem.


----------



## Ian MC (30 Jul 2020)

mock":a40ol9z2 said:


> I will order one in the morning now I know what one thank's Alan



Alan and Don I came across your post during a google search of how to wire a foot pedal to a record scroll saw, I liked what I was reading and consequently purchased the foot switch in your post. I have now received the pedal and would really appreciate it if you would be so good as to share with me the photo's / instructions Don you shared with Alan. 

I look forward to hopefully hearing from you shortly. Thank you in advance Ian


----------



## donwatson (31 Jul 2020)

Hi Ian,
There is quite a bit of info. on this. If you PM me I could send what I have.
















take care
Don W


----------

